# Played with Mom's Fire - not for me



## Sarastew (Oct 23, 2011)

So, I was really wanting a fire, but as my e-ink kindle was on its last legs....I ordered a Touch. My mom ordered a Fire. I admit I was jealous, but I had to make a decision of one or the other. My family (I don't live with mom - am married with kid) has an ipad, but I was the only one that used the (my) Kindle. In anticipation and to make sure I made the right decision, I passed my Kindle down to my son and am reading on the ipad by means of the Kindle app. I will say that I am NOT enjoying it. But that still didn't keep me from wanting a Fire. I would love to not have to share the ipad for reasons other than reading.

Today, my mom received her Fire....for me I am happy with my decision!!! The fire, for me, isn't as great as the ipad. The screen is too small for good movie viewing or surfing. I realized early that I do not enjoy reading on a back lit screen, so the fire has nothing to offer me. It is heavier than I anticipated and the screen size was not large enough to make it worth the cheaper price than an ipad. *I* would rather pay more and get a tablet that has a better screen, yet still portable.

My mother agrees. She will be sending the Fire back and ordering a Touch (maybe). She was lured by the color, but realizes in the end what she really wants is to sit and read a book...which the e-ink allows her to do comfortably. Although......she is thinking about the DX. I don't think they are continuing this line; any advice........


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

This I can understand. I have yet to read a book on the fire.  Its great for web surfing, game playing, movies.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarastew said:


> My mother agrees. She will be sending the Fire back and ordering a Touch (maybe). She was lured by the color, but realizes in the end what she really wants is to sit and read a book...which the e-ink allows her to do comfortably. Although......she is thinking about the DX. I don't think they are continuing this line; any advice........


Sarastew--

you might do better to ask in Let's Talk Kindle--we do have some DX owners, but they might not be hanging out here... (My co-mod Ann had a DX, I think. Ann?)

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You can still buy the DXG but you have to search for it on the Amazon because they no longer list it with the other Kindles. It comes in graphite like the K3 Keyboard Kindle, has the same pearl e-ink screen, but the buttons are laid out like the K2 with a joystick for the five way controller, not a flat pad. It doesn't have wi-fi, only 3G. I like reading on mine and it's good for things like .pdf documents or if you need to use a very large font because the screen is so much larger. It is heavier though - not good for one handed reading. I don't think you'd want to carry it around with you all the time if you read a lot away from home. It's a fair bit more expensive too than any of the other models at $379.

If all your Mom wants to do is read and doesn't especially need a much larger screen, I'd say go for the K3 (Keyboard Kindle) or the Touch, both of which will give you the option to choose between wi-fi or wi-fi + 3G and with or without Special Offers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the DX:



It's a nice device. . . especially good for aging eyes as you can make the font really big and not feel like you're only getting two words on a page.  My aunt had macular degeneration and she loved that she could read again with it!

I agree with all the pros and cons Lin listed. . . .


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sarastew, I agree with Linjeakel and Ann. DH has vision in only one eye and loves reading on his DX because he can increase the font size and still have lots of words on the page. I did a comparison of line and word count between my K2 and DH's DX by font size and posted the results in the Large Font Size on the DX  thread.

DH loves reading on his DX. He also reads PDF versions of old model railroad magazines on it. While he mostly reads on it at home, he does take it with him when we go on vacation or when he visits our daughter and granddaughters.

On the other hand, except for reading PDFs, I prefer my smaller K2. I don't need to worry about eyestrain yet.


----------

